# My New 44 MAG OM Super Blackhawk!



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought this from my Buddy for $250 + a Tuneup on his Ducati 900SS. The 44 is in real good shape, very few scratches and a blast to shoot. It includes a Leather Holster/Gunbelt and a Box of 44 Mags soft jacketed rds. I shot this Gun the day I shot my GP-100 and I knew I wanted this Revolver So I did some Horse trading. He was not really into Revolvers anyway, he's a semi-Auto type guy( His Desert Eagle 357 was fun to shoot too! ). So in two months time I aquired a .22LR/.22Mag Texan, GP-100 and an OM 44Mag SBH. This is getting addictive I tell ya! I plan on dumping the Texan in favor of a Single Six and a Charter Arms Dixie Derringer ( for the Wife, gotto keep her Happy ya know ! ). all in all the total cost was 250, some work and 25 bucks to the Gun Shop transfer paper work.

BTY: Can ya still get wood grips for the SBH? I don't like the pearl..............


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful collection. I wondered whether you purchased the blued GP100 or the stainless -now I know! Love the square-backed trigger guard on the Blackhawk. Mine has the rounded one but the square is very distinctive. Mine also has a fluted cylinder -yours is more like the traditional B.H.. Sweet pearlized grips too. 

If I were you, I'd keep the Texan. Some guns are just fun to own and this one might be missed if you part ways too soon. Just a thought. 

Somebody -is this Blackhawk a coveted older three-screw model?


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, it is the 3 screw Model....................


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> Sweet pearlized grips too.


Do you want the Pearl grips when I replace then? No Charge..................


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Dear God, YES!


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> Dear God, YES!


I'll send them to you when I can find some wood grips, perferably Ruger Originals...................


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice...........


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Send it back to Ruger for an upgrade/trasnfer bar install. It's free, and, they send the old parts back. Ask them to install new grips too....leave the plastic one's off when ya ship it back. Some BH's need to have the rosewood grips massaged to fit. This labor is overlapped into the trasnfer bar upgrade. 

Contact Ruger for more info and a shipping box. 

Also ask for a new instruction manual on the return ride home too, it's free as well. 

I had a blue 3 screw 44m., 7.5" for eons. Shot more 'stuff' with that thing..... from pigs to bottles to cans to mule deer to anything that got in the sights. Just a shootin' machine. 


Enjoy.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats 10Beers!

I have a New Model SBH and love it, but I'm trying to get reloading componets together so I can afford to shoot it!


----------

